# premature baby anything else we can do?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

i have another post about the doe going into labor 3 weeks early. I'm typing one handed. 

she is trying to live she tries to cry but cant nurse we tubed some colostrum into her. Shes breathing okay heart seems strong. She just peed on my lap. Shes sleeping right now. She can move her head when she is awake, she can open her eyes, etc.

I know we'll probably loose her, but if there are any suggestions? Mama didnt get bose until last week as well as cd/t.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Just pay close attention and keep tubing her until she learns to suckle. One big thing is to keep her warm hoping for the best for her


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you see my post on the other thread about her temp? She will not be able to regulate it herself for a while. She will need kept warm enough without drying her lungs out. It's good that she is breathing well, that means she does have a chance. She will need tubed small amounts every couple hours for a while day and night. Avoid stress at all costs. If you have to sling her inside your coat to do that, so be it. You're going to be very tied down until you know she's going to make it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

keep her warm, keep her fed but only tiny amounts often, it.will be easy to overload her belly. keep tubing until the suckle instinct kicks in, could be up to a week. keep loving on her - give her a reason to want to live. good luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goathiker said:


> Did you see my post on the other thread about her temp? She will not be able to regulate it herself for a while. She will need kept warm enough without drying her lungs out. It's good that she is breathing well, that means she does have a chance. She will need tubed small amounts every couple hours for a while day and night. Avoid stress at all costs. If you have to sling her inside your coat to do that, so be it. You're going to be very tied down until you know she's going to make it.


yes sorry for starting two topics thats the worrier in me.
She is warm on my lap in a towel napping.

How much milk should we give? how often? we did mix a tiny bit of canned goats milk with it because the colostrum is so thick. My husband is working on milking mama, she doesnt have much but we plan on trying to get her milk to come in. fingers crossed


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd start at one ounce and make sure that she digests that in a couple hours. As soon as she poops you'll know that the system is working. Then you can carefully increase if she's hungry before the couple hours. You never want that full bottle baby look yet. Tiny amounts alot of times.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks again i appreciate it. she just peed again, any ideas how we can keep her dry? still napping good.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh sweet girl. I hope she makes it! I would probably put a newborn or premie diaper on her to keep your lap clean. Your a hero to her and to all of us for doing what you are.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am saying prayers for the little one. Keep doing what you been doing especially keeping her warm. I sure hope she does alright. Gonna be a long night for you tonight tho.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, disposible diapers and corn starch baby powder.


----------

